# is a flux weld as strong as a mig weld



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm about to fab solid motor mount for my frame. My lincoln mig is setup for flux-core right now, before I start any welding I wanted to be sure the welds would be strong as a mig. Any advice? Oh I'm using 3/16 plate and 1/4 tubing. Will the 3/16 plate be stong enough or should I pick up something thicker?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i believe flux core would be considered arc welding and that would probably make it stronger than mig


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, that's what I thought. Just needed a second opinion


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

as long as the metal was preped right and you got good penetration... it should be fine....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

deferent filler material has different tensile strengths. look up the strength for your flux core wire type and compaire it to common mig wire types.

er70s-3 and er70s-6 are common MIG types and range in the 70,000 to 90,000psi TENSILE strength range.


----------



## roadfool (Dec 5, 2007)

flux core burns hotter than mig, so if youre using a 110 volt unit than i would recommend using the flux core anyway. all 110s are going to have trouble properly welding 1/4 though. just a thought. oh and mig welding is still arc welding, it uses an arc to melt the wire and heat the metal.


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

i think that they both are the same...just depends on what you prefer.....if you like chipping welds afterwards or like seeing your product right away with MIG.(240v)..ive used both and in reality stick (240v)seems to melt a little better for me...but MIG can do same just turn the heat up ..and it looks cleaner...just personal preference....


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roadfool_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13382329
> *flux core burns hotter than mig, so if youre using a 110 volt unit than i would recommend using the flux core anyway. all 110s are going to have trouble properly welding 1/4 though. just a thought. oh and mig welding is still arc welding, it uses an arc to melt the wire and heat the metal.
> *


X2. The gas is just a sheild against the impurities in the air. But you need a higher power mig for thicker metal weather it be gas or flux. That's why I still use my stick welder. Don't wanna drop a G or more on a welder I'm gonna use only a few times a year. The buzz box cost $200 and just about everything.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13392104
> *X2. The gas is just a sheild against the impurities in the air. But you need a higher power mig for thicker metal weather it be gas or flux. That's why I still use my stick welder. Don't wanna drop a G or more on a welder I'm gonna use only a few times a year. The buzz box cost $200 and just about everything.
> *


x3


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13392104
> *X2. The gas is just a sheild against the impurities in the air. But you need a higher power mig for thicker metal weather it be gas or flux. That's why I still use my stick welder. Don't wanna drop a G or more on a welder I'm gonna use only a few times a year. The buzz box cost $200 and just about everything.
> *


I welded the mounts on with my 110 with .30 flux, I got a 220 arc welder and I m thinking i should grind the welds down and weld it up with that


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

You can get away with your 110 0.30 flux wire. just do multipal passes and clean with wirebrush in between passes.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Mar 26 2009, 03:38 PM~13398911
> *You can get away with  your 110 0.30 flux wire. just do multipal passes and clean with wirebrush in between passes.
> *


 If yor doing thicker stuff like 3/16 and up. You want penatration. just adding more layers isnt gonna make it strong. Welding hotter and slower would be better


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

bevel your tubes (motor mounts), tack in place, brace them off well (keeps them from drawing under weld heat), preheat the base metal (x member area to be welded to) just get it hot but not red, immediately throw in your root passes big enough to fill the bevels you made on the tube. clean real good w a wire wheel and throw 3 more passes (multiple pass welds) clean welds before each pass. Do this and you dont have to worry about your mounts braking. I would do all this just bacause of the small machine you have.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Mar 26 2009, 08:18 PM~13401705
> *bevel your tubes (motor mounts), tack in place, brace them off well (keeps them from drawing under weld heat), preheat the base metal (x member area to be welded to) just get it hot but not red, immediately throw in your root passes big enough to fill the bevels you made on the tube. clean real good w a wire wheel and throw 3 more passes (multiple pass welds) clean welds before each pass. Do this and you dont have to worry about your mounts braking. I would do all this just bacause of the small machine you have.
> *


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Mar 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13401705
> *bevel your tubes (motor mounts), tack in place, brace them off well (keeps them from drawing under weld heat), preheat the base metal (x member area to be welded to) just get it hot but not red, immediately throw in your root passes big enough to fill the bevels you made on the tube. clean real good w a wire wheel and throw 3 more passes (multiple pass welds) clean welds before each pass. Do this and you dont have to worry about your mounts braking. I would do all this just bacause of the small machine you have.
> *


that is basically what i did , my heat was all the way up and the wire speed was half way up. I did 2 passes though. I will go back and add on more pass.
thanks homie


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

great topic, this is where I'm at (learning how to weld) and what is what (mig or Flux) is a flux welder good for doing frames & differential 110 lincoln heavy duty I belive it is a flux (wire feeder)


----------

